# Crinone (progesterone gel)



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some advice about Crinone (progesterone gel). I am now 5days post ET and i am due to test on the 26th June. On Thursday and Friday(mostly) i have been experiencing a sort of pink coloured discharge. Has any1 else ever had this when using Crinone?? if so what day Post ET were u and did u get BFP. I'm really worried it is something bad, i was hoping it could have been implantation bleeding. I must say that it was only a tiny amount that i have been getting, but 2ww madness turns something so small into something SO SO big!!! lol

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it coming out with the gel? If so, then yes I did for a couple of days around day 10/11 post ET. And got a   today


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey,

Its coming out in sort of like a dry blob... the gel is coming out like this but is white.... so i know thats normal, but sometimes it is pinky... strange.... i'm only day 5 pt


----------



## Tacha (Jun 12, 2009)

Am still getting the same peachy/pinky blob now even though I got the   yesterday.  Am going to ask my doc about it on Tuesday when I see him. I am guessing now it must be normal since I have had it for maybe 5 days with no change.  Still freaks me out a little but deep down I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont think its anything to worry about to be honest. I just had a complete break down to DH, i know this has not worked for us again


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Berry   to you, You never know what test day will bring  , this 2ww is a headwrecker  

Just wondering if any of you girls on crinone had sore (.) (.), Im 7dpt and mine are absolutely aching , I really am aware however that this could just be from the Crinone and dont want to build my hopes up, any thoughts appreciated


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi glitter,

My (.)(.) r huge and sore!!!! i also have a lot of big blue veins on them,... what about u hun?? have u had the pinky disharge too?


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Berry, Ive had just clear discharge  if that makes sense  definitely no pink or brown yet . Im not sure what to think about that  No veins yet on my (.) (.) , but they are definitely sore :

Have you any other symptoms? Im testing this day next week, so not too far behind you


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i've been getting most clear disharge too but just sometimes it has this like sort of pink/peach tinge to it... its driving me crazy   

I have been getting AF pains and i have a sore lower back too, but i dunno if it is just cos i'm sitting around doing nothing lol! what about u?? 

xxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

This whole 2ww is driving me crazy, it really is hell 

I dont know if Im imagining it but Ive a funny tatse in my mouth, cant quite describe it but it's not nice,lol. Also getting the odd shooting pain but nothing really bad. I think it would be easy to become obsessed with every symptom, whether its real or phantom  .

When is your test date hun? Did i read somewhere that it was the 26th? or am I imagining that          to you


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah my test date is the 26th lol 

thanks for the support hun   

wish u lots of luck too xxxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Cheers hun, keep me updated with all symptoms


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Berry

I didn't have that gel but I did get a pinky/brown discharge on day 5 Post ET which sent me into a panic.  As you can see it must have been an implant bleed, it's all sounding good for you, good luck with test hun.

Nics xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ladies just wanted to say the whole 2ww is torture. I had the pinky stuff with the crin gel, abdo cramps and sore boobs was sure was out but stay positive if you can my daughter is 5 and a half months and is my world    

whippet x


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Girls, my sore (.)(.) have disappeared  , Having absolutely no symptoms at all now  ,. Anyone any symtoms to report?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi glitter girl,

I've still got my sore veiny boobs... and also af pains... i feel like the   is coming.... i hope not!!!


----------



## beckyw (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I am at the GCRM and got a BFP last Friday.  I was on Crinone Gel and phoned the clinic the day before I was due to test because of the pink/brown colour other people have mentioned that made me think it was game over.  All the other signs I had were like the previous BFN - loads of cramping etc and I was expecting it to turn into AF as that is what happened before.  However last time I was on Cyclogest.  The nurse said it was normal and not to worry.  When I got the BFP the following day she said she had been really optimistic when I asked her about the pink colour because that often indicates pregnancy as the pink/brown colour is caused by hormone changes.  She said she had not said that the day before because she didn't want to raise my hopes before the test.  

Hope that helps anyone who is analysing their Crinone gel outputs which are pretty gross.  It could be a good sign. 

Becky


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I got my BFP on friday too!!!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Berry   on your BFP, I got a BFP on sat morning, Im still in shock but very happy


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Glitter Girl-   its a great feeling isnt it?! when have u to stop using the Gel?? i stopped using it on sunday 2 days after my BFP.... u had any pains? xxx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Berry, yeah its the best feeling in the world  . I stopped using my gel on sunday,was glad to see the end of it  Very few pains, get the odd twinge but nothing too bad, Im extremely tired and hungry all the time   but apart from that it's all good  How about you?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am having very bad tummy pains... its a cross between constipation and diarrhoea... not very nice!  I am still getting bits of pink gel coming out of me!


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Berry, I've read that everyone has diferent symptoms so try not to worry too much ( easier said than done i know). Make sure you are getting plenty of rest and good food. How long do you wait for your first scan hun? Its three weeks for me and Im not a very patient person at the best of times   This is worse than 2ww


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am 3 weeks too... so its the 17th of july for me... feels like forever away! xxx


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Berry + Glitter - hope you don't mind me crashing your thread... I have been getting similar syptoms while on crinone and was relieved to see ye here writing about them and then you getting BFP  Congratulations and hope all goes well at your scans  
I did HPT early and got BFP also  but I will need to stay on crinone probably for 12 weeks as I am doing DEIVF! So lucky you girls that you don't have to keep doing the messy stuff.. but I am not complaining really .. it is all worth it 
Take care   Bonchance


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bonchance-   its a great feeling isnt it!? xxx


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes it is a great feeling ..but its kind of a mixture of lots of feelings really!  I was on a high yesterday after being to see the GP and having someone else tell me that it was real!   But I am also a little nervous and afraid and keeping everything crossed that all will be ok on the scan and for the rest of the pregnancy!  
Bonchance


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Bonchance, welcome and   on your  ,  . Think it is only natural to be nervous, I'm the worlds biggest worrier  

Berry, thats good you have your scan date, Im still waiting on mine   Did you go to your doctor in the meantime to get pregnancy confirmed?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Glitter Girl - My scan has been confirmed. I didnt know we were ment to go 2 docs yet? have we? i have no idea, my clinic never said anything about that 2 me.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Berry, don't panic , I dont know for certain if thats what your meant to do, I think some people wait until after their scan to go, while others cant wait for scan and go to their doc for piece of mind .  ( Think they ask for bloods to be done to see if they are rising) I havn't been to mine and tbh I dont think I will go until after scan


----------



## Bonchance (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Berry + Glittergirl - am not sure you need to go to GP so soon but I had appointment booked previously to get cert for more time off work and just happened to do test earlier that morning so was able to mention it to GP when there! 
Take care, Bonchance


----------

